# episode sub?



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if Episode subs are good? My friend has a new one that he may sell.

http://www.snapav.com/catalog/partdetail.aspx?partno=C5-SUB10-BLK


----------



## Tate10 (Jun 23, 2008)

The episode stuff I have used has been very good


----------

